# Does your cat have a routine?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince established his own routine.

Dawn: 

Get up and try to wake me up (usually fails)

Early morning: 

I've no idea what he does, thankfully it's quiet. 

Watch the birds through the window.

Pat me on the hand until I start petting him

Pat me on the hand until I get up to serve him breakfast

Breakfast

Morning:

Garden or play at home

Late morning:

Nap until about 4 pm

Dusk: 

Garden - chase the birds

Evening: 

Toilet

Dinner

Relax alone in quiet corner

Soft play

Washing

Petting

Nighty-night


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol Thats cute!

Misa has a little schedule too.

Dawn:
Meows for meal. I spray to keep her quite.

Early Morning :

Feeding time before I leave to go to school.

Afternoon:

Playtime and then meow around 5:00 pm for dinner time

Then meows at ^:00 pm for food( which I give)

Night time:

Pet time and go to sleep.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

The Grey Monster cats seem to:

Dawn: Take turns prising my eyelids open to see if I'm awake yet. Breakfast, morning stroll.

6:00 a.m. - walk time with the hounds

8:00 a.m. - Sit on the fence, see which of them can sneak into my car to come to work with me. 

9:00 a.m. - mug the paperboy

10:00 a.m. - walk with the hounds and the dogsitter, nap

17:00 p.m.- sit on the fence, wait for me to come home

19:00 - 22:00 p.m. - play outside, go bug hunting. Bring delicious treats in to me for dinner. (Yum Earthworms! how did you KNOW they're my favourites?)

Unfortunately, they've roped the neighbours' cats in to the Jump In The Car game. I usually have to de-cat the car at least twice every morning and evening, and it's not always my cats!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow's is much less exciting.

He sleeps(or amuses himself quietly) until I get up.

Breakfast

Playtime (never alone, he yowls until I chase him around the apartment so he can leap out from behind furniture to hear me scream).

Curls up next to me for a bath.

Nap

Rinse and repeat two more times for lunch/dinner and that's about his day. We don't go by specific hours. He just loudly informs me when I need to take some action.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Colonel definetly has a routine. 

5:45am: Alarm goes off. Run to the door to the back porch and scratch to go out and get fed. The back porch is his feeding station. 

5:55am Done eating and scratching at the door to come in. When door is open run to the exterior door on the back porch. Sit down and give stupid looks. Open exterior door to let him out. Sniff the air. If weather is good go outside till one of us comes home from work. If weather is bad come in roam around a little bit and then go upstairs to sleep.

4:00pm If outside run to the truck when I pull in. Meow loudly, jump up in the cab when door is open for a little loving. Run to the door. Come in and directly to his food dish. Be a pain until you put food in his dish. He definitly doesn't think patience is a virtue.
If inside, follow you around meowing loudly until you fill the almighty food dish.
Done eating. Come back inside if he doesn't chose to out and park his self on HIS chair by the computer for a nap.

8:00pm He is alive. Shows up for 8 oclock feeding. Feeding done come back in. Goes to bed with wichever family member retires first.

Must be the life.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, Prince just lets me know when he's ready for the next stage, in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Even Midnight, the wild cat, has a routine.

0430 - Midnight is either waiting at the back door to the garage (he has been sleeping in his outside house after a night of travels), or he is still gone, and will show up within an hour. I give him fresh Purina chow along with warmed, sliced deli-beef. After he eats the beef and gets some treats, he is off again.

0700, or thereabouts, he returns to eat some more dry food, and sleep in his house in the garage.

Lunchtime - He gets scraps of whatever meat we are having for lunch, or sliced deli turkey. Then back to a combination of sleeping and lounging, either in one of houses, on the rug on the porch or on the rug on the recycle can.

1730 - He gets a treat of 1/4 slice of cheese on top of his Purina. This is his last food for the day. He then lays on his rug on the porch until sometime near sundown, and then he is gone for the night. The door is locked and there is no food outside. We usually check for him before turning in, especially if there is a storm or extreme cold. If he is there he gets closed in the garage for the night, with his food, heated water dish, heated house and litter-box, but it is a rare occurrence.

He gets a lot of treats and snacks, but because he travels so much, he is solid as a rock and very slim. I just hate it when people spoil animals.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Reading all this, I'm beginning to think Murphy isn't as in-my-face as normal cats!

4:45 a.m.: Hears me getting up and runs to my room to snuggle with me on the floor for about 10 minutes.

5:30 a.m.: Food is out, which he'll pick at for hours.

9:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.: On and off sleep, mostly sleep.

5:00 p.m.: Greets us at the door like he's so happy to see us.

5:30 p.m.: Dinner is out, which he mostly ignores.

Evening: Sits around, a little play, and watches us intently.


----------



## Exia (Mar 9, 2011)

my kittens have a very strict routine....

play in their room > call for food > cry for release > play around the house > drink milk/water (sometimes beg for more food) > go to sleep

and repeat like 4 to 5 times per day! this should change someday


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

If during a work day, Dagny's routine is as follows:

5:00 a.m. My husband's alarm goes off and Dagny wakes up, jumps off the bed and follows my husband to the kitchen.

5:30 a.m. My husband comes in to wake me up, Dagny follows and jumps into bed to assist me in getting up.

5:45 a.m. Dagny waits at the bathroom door until I finish my shower. After shower I get on the floor in the hall and he gets in my lap for a head scratching/petting/loving/nudging fest.  As I get dressed, make my lunch for work, put on my makeup, fix my hair, he follows me around and lays around watching me, and sometimes we play hide and seek, pounce and ambush the mother, etc. 

Before putting on my scrubs, I put on old jeans and shirt and go out and play with my Lab, and Dagny watches this from the sliding glass door.

6:30 a.m. Feeding time Dagny devours his, my Lab has to be coaxed. (Lab not a big eater, who would have guessed).

7:30 a.m. Leave Dagny alone in the house and I go to work.

5:30 or 6:30 Dagny meets me at door for lovin'/nudging/purring episode.

6:45 pm Dagny watches at the sliding glass door as I play with my Lab Savannah.

7:15 pm Feeding time, Dagny devours.

7:30 pm Intense playing with Dagny with Da Bird or the like and I laugh and howl at his antics.

9:00 pm He naps either on his cat condo somewhere, or on the other end of the couch, or if our surround sound is too high that night, in the other living area on the rocking chair, or next to me or laying on my legs in the recliner asleep.

10:00 pm We go to bed and at some point after we're asleep, he gets into bed with us and sleeps til the alarm goes off.

If on the weekend and we're home, he will not let us sleep past 5:30 am, at which time he does all manner of things to get us up, which includes pulling hair out of our heads with his teeth. 

Whew!!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha, this is pretty funny and amusing. Things have changed recently in my house and so has the routine. They're still trying to get the hand of it.

6:45am My alarm goes off
7:00am My alarm goes off again and I grudgingly get up to the bathroom. Sometimes Rocky the dog is sitting there wagging his tail and staring at me. I emerge from bathroom and slowly go down the stairs. It's at that time that the kitties in the cat room start screaming 'FEEEED US NOOOOOW!'

They get fed and they change from Mr Hyde to Dr. Jerkll. Sit around the cat room grooming, maybe use the litterbox, then find a spot to lounge or window perch. 

7:45am I say goodbye and off to work.

If Miu has pooped then they get let out of the cat room. If that's the case, I hear from my mom that Jack just lounges around waiting for me to come home. Around the time I arrive, he waits by the door to greet me along with Rocky the dog. 

Miu alternates between dozing and zooming around, being her little monster self. She wants to come to the door to welcome me home but, she'll wait a distance off from the door because otherwise Rocky will fight her.

5:30pm Dinner is served. Again, they go crazy about an hour before dinner. Jack mills around and wails 'HUUUNgry! SOOO Huuungry!' Miu zooms around the entire house at top speed but she doesn't utter a word. It's only when I got the dish in hand that she wails 'FOOOD FINALLY HERE!"

After dinner, it's wash up time. They groom themselves. Then sometimes they play wrestle a bit. Or Jack sits around and Miu goes off on her cat missions. After that they sleep....all the way until...

11:30p Snack time. OMG it's kitty crack! MOOOM Giiive IT HEEERE!

After that commotion, the wash up/groom. Jack the quiet one will do quiet things. Miu will want to be walking around the entire house doing her cat missions. 

12:00am. Bed time. Sometimes Miu will go in by herself, other times I need to shake a finger and carry her in. She'll give a merp of protest but will grudgingly accept. Jack usually follows me anyways so I go in and tell him to come and he does. Or better yet, he'll already be lounging inside.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Aww, I love reading about everyone's cats' routines!!


----------



## fatandgreedy (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone else wake up an hour before their alarm goes off everyday with their cat in the distance going "I had nothing to do with that"? She yows and signals she wants to play upon which I try to go back to sleep. When I wake up and open her canned food, she yows like crazy, even though there's always pretty fresh dry food out.

When I get back from work she waits at the top of the stairs and signals that she wants to play. We play for 10 minutes, she gets bored, and wants to eat. After eating a quarter of her canned food, she goes back up and signals to play again.

After that she spends some time alone then settles down next to me for the rest of the night. When I sleep, she stays near me til she thinks I'm asleep then roams the house.m


----------



## fatandgreedy (Feb 20, 2011)

..and she's taken to doing stuff like this at night lol


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

This thread has really cheered me up after a bad day! Here is Monty's routine:

Awake at 6, food, then out the back for a stalk around.

Comes in around 8, I go off to work..I'm guessing a lot of sleeping is done in that time.

Around 5pm, I'm back, he greets me with a 'where have you been, I'm starving' kind of meow.

6pm play time, chase him around the house, he chases me around the house. Then he will snuggle up for some tv next to me.

10/11 pm is bed time. 

3 am is 'wash my butt next to mummys head' time.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Xanti said:


> 3 am is 'wash my butt next to mummys head' time.


LOL don't our cats have the most interesting routines!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Lol, I still haven't seen anyone else post what my 2 do in the morning.... eat breakfast, hit the litter box and poop, then rocket around the house for ten minutes like someone lit their tails on fire! Kitty crazies, rocket butt mode, whatever you call it, they do it every day after breakfast and potty. They've managed to knock their big cat tree down a few times from their extreme enthusiasm! Some days I feel like cat poop is a secret accelerant that acts on a cat like a shot of nitrous in a car!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

WK, you must be feeding them good quality food, judging by the immediate burst of energy.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Xanti said:


> 3 am is 'wash my butt next to mummys head' time.


 
Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

